# Poppy, 14 Months



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Capriole's Precariously Pompous (AKA Poppy). She's been off feed all winter and slimmed down some but we just got her back on feed to prepare for show season. She's got a lot of hair but still looks pretty good. First show is in 6 weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Her butt 'fluff' makes me smile, gives her more personality!  She looks really good for being off grain! Do you feed her alfalfa hay only when she is off show season?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her butt too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know... her butt hair is hilarious. I'm not quite sure what to do with it! I'm worried about how it would look if we clipped it. 

She's been on alfalfa since we've had her (July).  We stopped giving grain in October and started again a couple weeks ago. She's also getting lots of exercise. I've never exercised a goat so much before (taking her on long jogs) so not sure how much it will help. I really don't want her getting fat but haven't figured out how to get the muscle and "show" look without them getting really fat! Poppy and Rainbows are on the same feed/exercise program so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

why did you take her off feed? 

im just a newbie and would like to know lol


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Her butt fluff is so cool!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BOERKING said:


> why did you take her off feed?
> 
> im just a newbie and would like to know lol


Because it's expensive and she doesn't need the extra cover/weight when she's not being shown.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

lol
ok


shes very nice i wish i can have her haha


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Love your goats! I'm jealous!! lol Someday!!!


----------

